# Terrified of barking dogs



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Not sure how to handle this! Kiya will be 8 months tomorrow and her fear of barking dogs is getting worse by the day. I try to take her for a walk, as soon as a neighbors dog starts barking at us, total fear comes over her face and she drags me back home. I have tried to have her sit and reassure her with my voice, treats, pets but that does not do it. Side note, another loud noises like a saw, lawn mower, etc do not bother her in the least! In fact she goes to the noise to investigate. 

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I am sure you will get some fantastic advice from the forum, my only thoughts are this: by stopping, petting, talking calmly, and giving treats you are reinforcing her fear of the situation. Her fear should be respected & she shouldn't be scolded for it, but she definitely shouldn't have it reinforced.

Perhaps just have a pause, then start you're walk back up slowly. She looks to your behaviour as you're her pack leader now. Keep your head up, don't watch her & keep moving.

Best of luck!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I would just continue to walk with her and not sit/stop with her when it's happening. 

Watson is a month older than Kiya, but also displays mild fear of random things here and there. We know it's normal, so we just carry on - we don't force him to confront them. We just show him that he's safe by keeping up our quick pace, and not making a fuss. He seems to get over things quickly with this approach.

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html
look at the fear periods - provide space, not pressure.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My Penny is a rescue and was hit by a car when she was a puppy, so now she is terrified of cars. When we are out for a walk and a car drives by, she will try to run into the bushes to hide. I've been working with her on this for months - I tried to have her look at me to get her attention when a car went by, I've tried giving her treats if she stayed next to me and didn't try to run, but the thing that seems to work is to just keep walking and ignore it. She's gotten significantly better in the last month. I used to work on this with her on walks by herself, but the last month I've really worked on it during walks with her and Cash and that has helped so much. Like others have said, she's looking to her pack for direction and if the pack is ok with it then she'll get there too. . Just continue on, stand up straight and walk through it. Do you have a friend that has a dog that she gets along with? You could also try going on a walk with the other dog and walk past the barking dog, if your girl sees that the other dog doesn't react, then she'll know it's ok. Good luck!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't have a lot of experience, but when our Watson is afraid we stop, but ignore him and just act bored until he works himself out of it. I feel like when he sees that we don't care enough to react to it, it's safe.

I've been wondering what the more experienced forum members think of this method— do you have somewhere you could take her where she would hear barking, but from really far away, and then move generally in that direction as she's comfortable? Does that approach work?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Keep at a safe distance, don't panic the dog. Keep walking by at a safe distance and gradually get closer as the dog's self esteem builds. 
May take months. 

Forcing things MAY yield a frightful dog (lots of aggression is due to fear) , **** (read ignore) Ceasar Millan and his brutish methods.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh used to get nervous if we were on a walk and a dog would come barking at the fence as we walked by. Like others said, I just continue to walk, ignore him and keep your goal in mind (the walk). Oquirrh is 2 years old and now gets very excited when we walk past barking dogs. He wants to sniff and check it out. With a change in his attitude we still do the same thing... just keep walking. It helps to get a mindset that you have a goal; somewhere to be. This helps give the dog the feeling that he has a goal also.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

We did manage to walk by the house today with the barking dogs. The dogs were not outside so I thought good time to practice. She did walk but very nervous about it. I did have to pull her along a couple times. Once we past that house, all was fine. If she hears a dog barking when we are in our yard..she stands still, glances around I guess to make sure the dog is not coming for her. ??? 

I have had her since she was 7 weeks and there has been no unpleasant situations with others. This appears to be a fear in her head.


----------

